# Optimal water temp?



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

Right now my tank's temp is 25. But the summer sometimes is too hot (30+). The plants won't die when temp rising during the summer?

Thanks


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Aquarium plants prefer 22-26 degrees celcius.
Plants like java fern, a few crypts, marimo balls and anubias can live upto the temp of 28 degrees above that may be anubias will "survive" upto 30 degrees.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The cooler end is better. Remember in nature water temp is not constant. It cools off over night, warms up in the day.

In summer my water may go to 80-82F on very hot days. I do not AC my empty house when I'm not home, I just run fans. When I have a hot days, I'll do a water change and get the tank cooled down. I believe my plants did better with the temp variance than when water was a constant temp.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

my plants are doing fine in ny tank and I have it set at 88 degrees for my discus


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

Right now I keep the tank at just under 25C, low light plants are thriving and the fish are fine too. I used to keep it higher for rams , fish were still fine but plants started withering a bit.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Depends on what kinds of plants you are keeping? Mosses, HC, some rotalas likes it cooler at 26 and below. Others like many crypts, lotuses will thrive well into 30 +. Most species in the aquarium trade can be grown well at discus temps 28+ if your CO2, fertilization etc is alright.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks

My plants:
1x Dwarf Anubias (Anubias barteri var. nana)
1x Cryptocoryne wendtii 
1x Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Tropica’
3x Giant Vallisneria 
2x Java Moss 
1x Moss ball 
1x Windelov's fern 
1x Rotala Indica (Ротала Круглолистная или индийская)
1x Egeria densa
1x Sunset Hydro (Hygrophila polysperma)
1x Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri, Echinodorus amazonicus)
2x Brazilian Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala)
*African Water Fern (Bolbitis heudelotii)
*Eleocharis acicularis or parvula (hairgrass)
*Cryptocoryne lucens, Willisii's
*Anubias barteri 'Petite'


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Everything you have should survive; the crypts, swords, anubias, vallisneria can be seen growing outdoors in the tropics here where the outdoor temp is 30+ year round.


----------

